# Calling All NSP's



## TraumaJunkie (Sep 29, 2008)

Hey all,
  I was just curios as to what you carry on you when you go on patrol, and  any other special things you may bring with you for your fun on the snow. 

Thanks


----------



## rjz (Oct 4, 2008)

*not much*

I have learned over the years that I enjoy my day much more if I carry jsut a few basics in my pack/vest. I used to be the guyt hat carried everything all the time, however now I carry some gauze, 4X4's, CPR mask, OPA's, Tape, Wire ladder splint, band-aides gloves, scissors, zip ties, and wickets. I also carry a substanial amount of paperwork as I am a supervisor and spend a lot of time doing paper work. I have found everythign else can either stay in the tobboggan or in the cabients. Why weigh yourself down? The most useful thing that I carry and use the most are wickets and tape, they work as great little splints also zip ties are the duct tape of the future. Ha-Ha. Oh yeah I forgot my ropes that we carry. They add a lot of weight, however it is better to have them then be the "supervisor" who is online when the chair goes down and have to be rescued along with the guests. Oops!!!:sad::blush:


----------



## flhtci01 (Oct 5, 2008)

rjz said:


> I have learned over the years that I enjoy my day much more if I carry jsut a few basics in my pack/vest. I used to be the guyt hat carried everything all the time, however now I carry some gauze, 4X4's, CPR mask, OPA's, Tape, Wire ladder splint, band-aides gloves, scissors, zip ties, and wickets. I also carry a substanial amount of paperwork as I am a supervisor and spend a lot of time doing paper work. I have found everythign else can either stay in the tobboggan or in the cabients. Why weigh yourself down? The most useful thing that I carry and use the most are wickets and tape, they work as great little splints also zip ties are the duct tape of the future. Ha-Ha. Oh yeah I forgot my ropes that we carry. They add a lot of weight, however it is better to have them then be the "supervisor" who is online when the chair goes down and have to be rescued along with the guests. Oops!!!:sad::blush:



I carry about the same including triangular bandages and coban.


----------



## BossyCow (Oct 6, 2008)

Ooooooh zip ties.. I'm making a note!


----------



## Oregon (Oct 6, 2008)

Please, expand on the zip ties notion!  I am intrigued and always looking for new dual use items.


----------



## flhtci01 (Oct 6, 2008)

Oregon said:


> Please, expand on the zip ties notion!  I am intrigued and always looking for new dual use items.




They come in handy for all kinds of things from connecting bamboo to mending fencing and what ever else youo can think of.


----------



## wesb123 (Nov 29, 2008)

rjz said:


> I have learned over the years that I enjoy my day much more if I carry jsut a few basics in my pack/vest. I used to be the guyt hat carried everything all the time, however now I carry some gauze, 4X4's, CPR mask, OPA's, Tape, Wire ladder splint, band-aides gloves, scissors, zip ties, and wickets. I also carry a substanial amount of paperwork as I am a supervisor and spend a lot of time doing paper work. I have found everythign else can either stay in the tobboggan or in the cabients. Why weigh yourself down? The most useful thing that I carry and use the most are wickets and tape, they work as great little splints also zip ties are the duct tape of the future. Ha-Ha. Oh yeah I forgot my ropes that we carry. They add a lot of weight, however it is better to have them then be the "supervisor" who is online when the chair goes down and have to be rescued along with the guests. Oops!!!:sad::blush:




I do about the same except I also have climbing skins, and an extra pole basket, radio (one of the resorts or my own talk about with the 9 11 Chanel). 

Mobility comes first and you can call for more gear when needed.


----------



## Luno (Dec 3, 2008)

Let's see, radio, bleeding control, cardboard and padding, cravats, about 30 types of forms, AFU kit (bp cuff, littman, rescue mask, pulse ox), extra set of goggle lenses, trauma shears, tape, 550 cord, mini-mag lite, shovel, probe, beacon.


----------

